# Foxes.



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

This is a thread for discussing the best animals ever.

They are > everything else.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate foxes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I hate foxes.


I see what you did there.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

*puts on fox suit*

hey guys whats up!!!


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2010)

âˆ‘:3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see what you did there.


Ha ha.

You think I'm kidding.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 25, 2010)

Foxes are the only canines I really like,
despite the fandom fucking their image up the ass (literally).


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

i still love foxes.

all started back in 1997 

the fans know what i mean XD


----------



## Takun (Apr 25, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Foxes are the only canines I really like,
> despite the fandom fucking their image up the ass (literally).



|:c


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

But wolves are the apex of canine evolution.

:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Foxes are the only canines I really like,
> despite the fandom fucking their image up the ass (literally).


Yeah, I really hate how the fandom turned foxes into gay sluts, but I think this discussion has been done to death :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Wolves are better


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in this thread

being better than all of you

:3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm in this thread
> 
> being better than all of you
> 
> :3c


Can't argue with that... =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

Foxes are > all.

Even if this fandom has tarnished its image. It shows just how great they are, even with a bad rep.


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> *puts on fox suit*
> 
> hey guys whats up!!!





JamesB said:


> But wolves are the apex of canine evolution.
> 
> :3





WillowWulf said:


> Wolves are better



Scientists are still debating on whether or not coyotes are actually a wolf subspecies, but yeah wolves are more awesomeful imo.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Can't argue with that... =[



<3


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm in this thread
> 
> being better than all of you
> 
> :3c


fffuuu

;^;

Ratte's here now 

*submissive position*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> fffuuu
> 
> ;^;
> 
> ...



:3

Everyone should know there place!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Scientists are still debating on whether or not coyotes are actually a wolf subspecies, but yeah wolves are more awesomeful imo.


 

tch!


when they make a decision, ill switch to an akita


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wolves are better



<3


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Foxes have the cutest tails EVAH!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Foxes have the cutest tails EVAH!



Foxes are just so damn cute in general <3

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/jennifer_neo/fox2.bmp
http://campus.murraystate.edu/academic/faculty/howard.whiteman/field/mammals/red-fox-art-slack.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/10/17/article-1078655-02282C62000005DC-74_468x454.jpg
http://www.mhwpc.org/images/nb07_18.jpg


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes are just so damn cute in general <3
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/jennifer_neo/fox2.bmp
> http://campus.murraystate.edu/academic/faculty/howard.whiteman/field/mammals/red-fox-art-slack.jpg
> ...


 

DAMN YOU!!!!


now im all smiley n stuff!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> DAMN YOU!!!!
> 
> 
> now im all smiley n stuff!!!



Well...now I'm fappy-happy and smiley


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

See? Foxes are the best.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> See? Foxes are the best.



Well duh, everyone knows this!


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 25, 2010)

I am a fox, IIRC.


Edit: It seems that I am a FoxDogWolfTigerTriceratops


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 25, 2010)

<scurries in> Squirrels can be cute too  <scurries out>


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 25, 2010)

I fucking love that movie.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Good, they're all together...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Good, they're all together...



OHSHIT!
I THOUGHT WE HAD A PARTNERSHIP! REMEMBER THE SUPERHERO THREAD!?


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 25, 2010)

RUN!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OHSHIT!
> I THOUGHT WE HAD A PARTNERSHIP! REMEMBER THE SUPERHERO THREAD!?


You made the mistake of making me your (metaphorical) Dragon.

Don't run, you'll only die tired.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Good, they're all together...


 
coyote reporting in for duty!

XD *evil smile*


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, I really hate how the fandom turned foxes into gay sluts, but I think this discussion has been done to death :V



I hate stereotypes! Except for guys with their pants on the ground.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, wait. I forgot I'm also a wolftigertriceratops. I can kill horses and dogs and people with guns.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You made the mistake of making me your (metaphorical) Dragon.
> 
> Don't run, you'll only die tired.


Damnit, I knew you would betray me! You'll never take me!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, wait. I forgot I'm also a wolftigertriceratops. I can kill horses and dogs and people with guns.


I don't use a proper hunting rifle.  I improvise.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Damnit, I knew you would betray me! You'll never take me!


  That's what the hounds are for.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd still use my beloved M14 EBR Mod.0

Edit: Now wait just a second....we're anthropomorphic so I'm returning fire!

I'ma firin' mah lazar!!

[yt]BxDHsZ9PD20[/yt]


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, wait. I forgot I'm also a wolftigertriceratops. I can kill horses and dogs and people with guns.



I'm a fox and I punched horse in the face (It was biting my hand, and biting back would be rude) I ain't afraid of no hounds or horses, just Chuck Norris for he must be feared by everything.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't use a proper hunting rifle.  I improvise.
> 
> That's what the hounds are for.


Looks like I'll have to kill them all too. A shame really, they're just following orders.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

i'd have to say that both foxes and wolves take number 1


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes are just so damn cute in general <3
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/10/17/article-1078655-02282C62000005DC-74_468x454.jpg



The problem is, some foxes lack souls.

Like that one.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> The problem is, some foxes lack souls.
> 
> Like that one.


Foxes have souls!


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't use a proper hunting rifle.  I improvise.
> 
> That's what the hounds are for.



Sharks aren't the only animals that can come with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'd still use my beloved M14 EBR Mod.0


  Ah, but foxes do not have hands!  They only have pa-



Scotty1700 said:


> Edit: Now wait just a second....we're anthropomorphic so I'm returning fire!


  Fuck.



Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma firin' mah lazar!!


  And look at what you've become :V  You've gone from a fox to the very thing you tried to escape.



Allamo Fox said:


> I'm a fox and I punched horse in the face (It was biting my hand, and biting back would be rude) I ain't afraid of no hounds or horses, just Chuck Norris for he must be feared by everything.


  Congratulations, you stood in Scotty's line of fire.  Now the field smells of burnt fur and cooked meat 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Looks like I'll have to kill them all too. A shame really, they're just following orders.


  Did I mention that I gave them a little gift?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Foxes have souls!


Bacteria have souls too!


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Bacteria have souls too!


But wolves have the best souls :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh look, it's _this_ thread again.

But yes, we are wonderful and the best.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Ah, but foxes do not have hands!  They only have pa-
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> ...


I'll just have to use the incendiary grenades.

Or my personal favorite, the mine dart launcher. (If they had one in RE5 it _may_ have made up for how much it sucked.)


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Sharks aren't the only animals that can come with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads.



Some fox, you aren't even using fox-like behavior.  Fighting instead of fleeing, using tools, using high-tech tools, speaking.  Why, you aren't fox-like at all!



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll just have to use the incendiary grenades.


  You all are getting a lot of actions a single turn.  Can I see your character sheets and initiative rolls?  I haven't even been able to use my firearm yet, and I rolled a surprise result 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Or my personal favorite, the mine dart launcher. (If they had one in RE5 it _may_ have made up for how much it sucked.)


  And now playing video games.  You are some very strange foxes.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But wolves have the best souls :3


Um...


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't use a proper hunting rifle.  I improvise.
> 
> That's what the hounds are for.



Hounds are just unfair, it is like bear baiting. How dare you use that 7 kill streak on me!


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Um...


It's true


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Some fox, you aren't even using fox-like behavior.  Fighting instead of fleeing, using tools, using high-tech tools, speaking.  Why, you aren't fox-like at all!
> 
> You all are getting a lot of actions a single turn.  Can I see your character sheets and initiative rolls?  I haven't even been able to use my firearm yet, and I rolled a surprise result
> 
> And now playing video games.  You are some very strange foxes.



Because I am the coolest fox ever I get initiative on every fight.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's true


Do you even know what a soul is?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I am the coolest fox ever I get initiative on every fight.


Sly fox, I think you're using weighted dice.  For the next three game turns, dice rolls are reversed in effect:  Natural 20's are critical misses, and natural 1's are critical hits.  Since they're the exact same odds, I think nobody will mind.  Right?


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

Wolves are apex predators.

Foxes aren't.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Sly fox, I think you're using weighted dice.


Of course not, that would be silly.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you even know what a soul is?


Mhmmm

It's the part of a person that enables feeling and whatnot, the lifeforce of a person I guess you could say


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course not, that would be silly.



Then you won't mind the changes I suggested.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

what happened here with this conversation? everybody is beating each other up now.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> what happened here with this conversation? everybody is beating each other up now.



What?  Who's breaking the code of conduct?  No results are to be made until all the dice are cast!


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> what happened here with this conversation? everybody is beating each other up now.



That's just how things go here. And better beating each other up than off.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

So is this thread about the definition of souls now, or is it about H&K and Attaman RP'ing?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Then you won't mind the changes I suggested.


No, I disagree with those changes. The rulebook clearly states that natural 20s are critical hits and that 1s are critical misses. You're just jealous of my lucky streak.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So is this thread about the definition of souls now, or is it about H&K and Attaman RP'ing?


You can join in if you like, we haven't rolled any dice yet.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

well then i might have to take my role as ref. or medic if things get bad. then i might have to get some claws and knifes going


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I disagree with those changes. The rulebook clearly states that natural 20s are critical hits and that 1s are critical misses. You're just jealous of my lucky streak.



But if you're so lucky, couldn't you just roll more 1's?  I mean, wouldn't the luck adjust to the rule changes?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You can join in if you like, we haven't rolled any dice yet.


 Last time I got into something like this, shit got real. So, I'll pass.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Mhmmm
> 
> It's the part of a person that enables feeling and whatnot, the lifeforce of a person I guess you could say


Then why do you say wolves have the best souls?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But if you're so lucky, couldn't you just roll more 1's?  I mean, wouldn't the luck adjust to the rule changes?


If we change these rules, then what's next? All rolls are a guaranteed hit and you roll for a critical? That all hits a critical hits? Where will it end? We're keeping the rules the same.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

i swear, yall are so interesting right now. your making me miss willy wonka!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If we change these rules, then what's next? All rolls are a guaranteed hit and you roll for a critical? That all hits a critical hits? Where will it end? We're keeping the rules the same.


  You seem pretty adamant about the rules.  Fine, I shall allow them to remain unchanged.  However, I would like if for the gaming session you used only these dice fresh from the dollar store.  Their luck has not been spent yet.  Will you not pack away your dice?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 25, 2010)

H&K I <3 U but

wolves man.


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Then why do you say wolves have the best souls?


Bias


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You seem pretty adamant about the rules.  Fine, I shall allow them to remain unchanged.  However, I would like if for the gaming session you used only these dice fresh from the dollar store.  Their luck has not been spent yet.  Will you not pack away your dice?


What's wrong with my dice? I always use this set and you never had any issues before!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's wrong with my dice? I always use this set and you never had any issues before!


Get your ass on Steam. D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Get your ass on Steam. D:


No I am watching bad movies with my friends!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What's wrong with my dice? I always use this set and you never had any issues before!



May I see the dice then?  Roll them a time or three before handing them back?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> May I see the dice then?  Roll them a time or three before handing them back?


Fine fine fine, whatever you wish.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

i still have no idea what anybody is talking about.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Bias


Hah, fair enough.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> i still have no idea what anybody is talking about.


Ever play DnD?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 25, 2010)

Everyone always rags on the foxy sluts, but y'all know you secretly dream about having one all to yourself when you're horny. ;3


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine fine fine, whatever you wish.


So, you'll hand me the dice?

Perhaps we should start a Balt. D&D club Heckler.

EDIT:  No, Fuzzy, that's just you.


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2010)

I like how this thread has degraded into a discussion of souls and DnD.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Everyone always rags on the foxy sluts, but y'all know you secretly dream about having one all to yourself when you're horny. ;3


you are not having sex with me, I'm sorry


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

no i have not. or at least i dont think so. im not familiar with the acronym DnD, so i would have to say no i have not played.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> no i have not. or at least i dont think so. im not familiar with the acronym DnD, so i would have to say no i have not played.


dungeons and dragons.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I am watching bad movies with my friends!


Bad movie? Must be Spiderman 3.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you are not having sex with me, I'm sorry



He didn't specify anthro. :V


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> dungeons and dragons.


 
well shoot. now i feel all left out. i guess i'll just have to learn


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Bad movie? Must be Spiderman 3.


No we watched "paranormal entity" (rip off of paranormal activity) and a rip off oh Sherlock Holmes that featured dragons, a T-rex, and a kraken,
We also watched "transmorphers" about a week ago.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Everyone always rags on the foxy sluts, but y'all know you secretly dream about having one all to yourself when you're horny. ;3


Must. Resist. Urge. To make fox fursona.


......it's barely working. >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Must. Resist. Urge. To make fox fursona.
> 
> 
> ......it's barely working. >.>


I don't have one. :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have one. :V


So you're quick to point out. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Must. Resist. Urge. To make fox fursona.
> 
> 
> ......it's barely working. >.>


You should make one. ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't make one, be cool like me.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should make one. ;3


Grrrr, I want to and I should, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't make one, be cool like me.


 Then what's your avatar? Don't say it's "just a fox."


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

^It _is_ just a fox :V


CrispSkittlez said:


> Grrrr, I want to and I should, but I'm lazy.


No, you should not make one.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Grrrr, I want to and I should, but I'm lazy.


::wags:: Foxes are cool. You'll be even more cool if you make a fox fursona.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^It _is_ just a fox :V


 *sigh* Fine, I'll agree with you. I won't waste my energy calling denial.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *sigh* Fine, I'll agree with you. I won't waste my energy calling denial.


If I had a fursona it would have hair.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I had a fursona it would have hair.


Most things have hair, yes. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I had a fursona it would have hair.


Why?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why?


 Cuz.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why?


Because if I had a fursona it would be an anthro fox version of me.

I have hair :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^It _is_ just a fox :V



Lies.  It's an awesomefox.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because if I had a fursona it would be an anthro fox version of me.
> 
> I have hair :V


Do you think I should change my fox avatar? I'm kinda getting bored with it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Lies.  It's an awesomefox.


That's a given though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do you think I should change my fox avatar? I'm kinda getting bored with it.


Yes it looks like a character from a little kid's TV show. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because if I had a fursona it would be an anthro fox version of me.
> 
> I have hair :V



you should be a dhole.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you should be a dhole.


I dun wanna =[


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2010)

*taps the bottom of his large black umbrella on the ground* So...I heard there was a topic of the fox ilk...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it looks like a character from a little kid's TV show. :V


Why does everyone keep on telling me that?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> *taps the bottom of his large black umbrella on the ground* So...I heard there was a topic of the fox ilk...


Yes, indeed good sir.



Taren Fox said:


> Why does everyone keep on telling me that?


Because it does :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it does :V


Some buttmunch IMed me the other say asking "r u a kidfur?".

D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Some buttmunch IMed me the other say asking "r u a kidfur?".
> 
> D:


I feel so sorry for you...


----------



## Shadow (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, indeed good sir.



I see...proceed. *subtle brofist*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I feel so sorry for you...


I'm sure people IM you with worse.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm sure people IM you with worse.


Surprisingly they don't.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Surprisingly they don't.


Not even Scotty?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Not even Scotty?


Nope.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.


STOP LYING TO ME.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.



What happens on FAF, stays on FAF.


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought a fox hat at the anime con this weekend :/

I luff the ears :3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 26, 2010)

I get a bunch of mesages from people asking me where I got my avatar -.-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> I get a bunch of mesages from people asking me where I got my avatar -.-


Well. Where _did_ you get it? :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> I get a bunch of mesages from people asking me where I got my avatar -.-


hay where'd u get the avatar? it's coot


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I bought a fox hat at the anime con this weekend :/
> 
> I luff the ears :3



I want a fox hat ;^;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> hay where'd u get the avatar? it's coot


Off topic question: where do I DL SL?


----------



## Willow (Apr 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> I want a fox hat ;^;


It reminded me somewhat of Willow so I bought it


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

The character in fuz's avatar is the no longer active fur, Kitsune Zero. I don't know the artist.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Off topic question: where do I DL SL?



Google is your buddy. :]


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> hay where'd u get the avatar? it's coot



I found it


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> The character in fuz's avatar is the no longer active fur, Kitsune Zero. I don't know the artist.
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your buddy. :]



Ya it is :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> The character in fuz's avatar is the no longer active fur, Kitsune Zero. I don't know the artist.


Kitsune Zero? Hum... If I recall correctly, he was involved in some kind of furry drama.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Kitsune Zero? Hum... If I recall correctly, he was involved in some kind of furry drama.



Yes he was and it was the cause of his permanent leave. I saw most of it on deviantART. One of the few who actually did leave forever.

So yeah, I was there. :/


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Kitsune Zero? Hum... If I recall correctly, he was involved in some kind of furry drama.



He was?  Didn't know that


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yes he was and it was the cause of his permanent leave. One of the few who actually did leave forever.


He probably changed his name.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

What drama caused him to leave? I fucking love stupid furry drama!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> He probably changed his name.



(Edited the post by the way.) In all the searching I've done, I can't find him or his style.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What drama caused him to leave? I fucking love stupid furry drama!


Watch out, it'll suck you in like quicksand.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Watch out, it'll suck you in like quicksand.


doubt it


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What drama caused him to leave? I fucking love stupid furry drama!



Old trolling drama some years ago on deviantART and some other furries were involved. I saw it last for a while, but eventually he quit and took his art down with him.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But wolves are the apex of canine evolution.
> 
> :3



Well, if you consider genetic diversity to be a positive trait...  dogs are a subspecies of wolf, and dogs alone would be the most genetically diverse species we know of...  so that would make wolves that much more genetically diverse...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm in this thread
> 
> being better than all of you
> 
> :3c



Aren't you always being better than 99% of this forum?


----------



## Ames (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, if you consider genetic diversity to be a positive trait...  dogs are a subspecies of wolf, and dogs alone would be the most genetically diverse species we know of...  so that would make wolves that much more genetically diverse...



Even excluding dogs, wolves are amazingly diverse.  They're the most abundant large mammal predator on the planet, and are found all over the 
world.  They're also probably one of the most adaptable species we know of.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> (Edited the post by the way.) In all the searching I've done, I can't find him or his style.


Ah well. :|


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Watch out, it'll suck you in like quicksand.



quicksand doesn't suck, gravity pulls.  quicksand just doesn't resist.  you can float in quicksand if you can swim...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Even excluding dogs, wolves are amazingly diverse.  They're the most abundant large mammal predator on the planet, and are found all over the
> world.  They're also probably one of the most adaptable species we know of.



What, other than humans?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> quicksand doesn't suck, gravity pulls.  quicksand just doesn't resist.  you can float in quicksand if you can swim...


Okay then.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay then.



FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

I admit, foxes are cool but not you guys.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I admit, foxes are cool but not you guys.


Dayum, that hurt. ):


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Scientists are still debating on whether or not coyotes are actually a wolf subspecies, but yeah wolves are more awesomeful imo.



/debate
coyote/wolf hybrids aren't sterile, but a few generations down the line they do become sterile.  coyotes are not a wolf subspecies.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dayum, that hurt. ):


 
I'm sorry but its true though I don't have much dislike for you, I think you're alright.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

I claim that I am the best person person on FAF.
Not that it's true, but more than everyone else. Even Ratte.

I rock.

NICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAH COUSIIIIIN

Foxes bow to my sheer power.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm sorry but its true though I don't have much dislike for you, I think you're alright.


Same here. :3 We share the same birthdays after all.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I claim that I am the best person person on FAF.
> Not that it's true, but more than everyone else. Even Ratte.
> 
> I rock.
> ...



Meh.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Hounds are just unfair, it is like bear baiting. How dare you use that 7 kill streak on me!



But...  But...  helicopter?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Same here. :3 We share the same birthdays after all.


 
Lol I keep forgetting about that xD
We need to get us a few drinks on that day and find each of us a lady


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Meh.



Are you objecting me, fellow man?
Wait.. who sent you?
What are your intentions?
Who are you anyway?

Ah just another fox *air HIGH 5* C'mon NICOOOOOOOOOOOo let's goo from this lame nothingtown.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lol I keep forgetting about that xD
> We need to get us a few drinks on that day and find each of us a lady


Get to Anthrocon sometime dude.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Get to Anthrocon sometime dude.


 
Maybe, I never thought of actually going to a con...sounds scary though.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Maybe, I never thought of actually going to a con...sounds scary though.


It's not bad. People here blow it out of proportion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's not bad. People here blow it out of proportion.


 
You sure?
I've heard some horrible stories about going to cons then again I also heard a few where its just like any other con I guess.
It doesn't hurt to see it for myself but it wouldn't be anytime soon x3


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Are you objecting me, fellow man?
> Wait.. who sent you?
> What are your intentions?
> Who are you anyway?
> ...



Sounds good. :>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You sure?
> I've heard some horrible stories about going to cons then again I also heard a few where its just like any other con I guess.
> It doesn't hurt to see it for myself but it wouldn't be anytime soon x3


I've been to 9 furcons and haven't been raped yet, so it's all good.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 26, 2010)

The hell is going on in here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've been to 9 furcons and haven't been raped yet, so it's all good.


 
You sure you didn't use any anti yiff spray?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

you cant fight quicksand...


IF YOU'RE DEAD


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> The hell is going on in here.



They're turning into your zombie minions, just as you ordered master.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> People here blow.



fix'd.  Doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you cant fight quicksand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU'RE DEAD


Print that on a shirt and sell it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 26, 2010)

Is this off topic yet? Good, because I'm gonna reply to the OP.

My favorite stories with anthropomorphic foxes in them was when they were psychopaths slaughtering slaughtering everything or subjugating people like in Neverwhere and Pinnochio, respectably. A lot of old British folk tales have evil foxes too, although they were always suave and well dressed. Foxes make great villains.


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is this off topic yet? Good, because I'm gonna reply to the OP.
> 
> My favorite stories with anthropomorphic foxes in them was when they were psychopaths slaughtering slaughtering everything or subjugating people like in Neverwhere and* Pinnochio*, respectably. A lot of old British folk tales have evil foxes too, although they were always suave and well dressed. Foxes make great villains.



They do make quite good villains. The one in Pinnochio is one sly bastard, one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

:/ I dont remember pinnochio movie.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi-diddle-dee-day, an actor's life is gay! It's great to be a celebrity, an actor's life for me!







Pinocchio is the best Disney animated film.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxes are neat, make more.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Sounds good. :>



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



Ratte said:


> The hell is going on in here.



I want the Jin Keh La~

That's what going in this foxy thread

trolololo


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Even excluding dogs, wolves are amazingly diverse.  They're the most abundant large mammal predator on the planet, and are found all over the
> world.  They're also probably one of the most adaptable species we know of.



And then foxes are adaptable in a different way. See: urban foxes.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm in this thread
> 
> being better than all of you
> 
> :3c



Only because I wasn't here before.

Nice try.



JamesB said:


> Wolves are apex predators.
> 
> Foxes aren't.



Only because humans don't eat or hunt wolves that often.



Faris said:


> That's just how things go here. And better beating each other up than off.



That's an opinion that most would disagree with.


Also, I'm a human.

I can kill all of you.

Humans > foxes </= wolves < otters > foxes.

I gain the skill 'Accidental Nuclear Barrage.'

Goodbye.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxes make great tops. *grins at Heckler & Koch*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxes are awesome, they have best traits of felines and the best traits of canines. And they're sexy in both genders.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Foxes are neat, make more.



That's impossible if they're gay.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Foxes are awesome, they have best traits of felines and the best traits of canines. And they're sexy in both genders.



Naw, their faces are too pointy.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 26, 2010)

All foxes are gay sluts.

I like foxes :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxes are cool but they aren't as sly as the raccoon.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxes are noisy jerkfaces at night.
And that one murdered a bunch of our chickens in one go.
And the ones in London always look like they have mange.
And Heckler is a fox, so they suck even more.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 26, 2010)

Who raped The Den with the fucking rating system?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Foxes are noisy jerkfaces at night.
> And that one murdered a bunch of our chickens in one go.
> And the ones in London always look like they have mange.
> And Heckler is a fox, so they suck even more.


 
Aww those foxes are ebil.
Need a hug?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

-puts on fox ears and a fox tail-

HAY GUIZ WHATS GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

Why did we need another thread about foxes?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -puts on fox ears and a fox tail-
> 
> HAY GUIZ WHATS GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD?


 
I have no idea, brb BUTTERING TOAST!!!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why did we need another thread about foxes?


BECUZ DEY R UUUBBERR COOOOOLL /sarcasm


----------



## Ratte (Apr 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why did we need another thread about foxes?



Because I'm lazy.

If you want it locked, derail it.  :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I'm lazy.
> 
> If you want it locked, derail it. :V


 
Already working on it :3c


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I'm lazy.
> 
> If you want it locked, derail it.  :V


I could will do that.

-Puts on superhero costume-


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I could will do that.
> 
> -Puts on superhero costume-



BATMAN

Why won't you answer my fanmail? ;-;


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> BATMAN
> 
> Why won't you answer my fanmail? ;-;


I did anwser it.
It just got lost in the mail.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> BATMAN
> 
> Why won't you answer my fanmail? ;-;


 






He's busy at the moment...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I'm lazy.
> 
> If you want it locked, derail it.  :V


But then I'll probably just get an infraction. o_o


----------



## Vriska (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> -snip-
> 
> He's busy at the moment...


See? :U


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

Dobe, that was the best thing in any form of media I've seen for a while.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's busy at the moment...


 
And this is why Batman is awesome!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Dobe, that was the best thing in any form of media I've seen for a while.


 
heh I'm glad you liked it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's busy at the moment...



Has my country in the right corner

PATRIOTIC!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Has my country in the right corner
> 
> PATRIOTIC!


 
lol xD


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxes rock Xboxs.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Foxes rock Xboxs.


Anything rock Xboxs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mkay Zrcalo pointed out that foxes are no longer the coolest. The new coolest aminal evar is the Dhole!

Pic 1
Pic 2 
Pic 3

Fagsona switch!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mkay Zrcalo pointed out that foxes are no longer the coolest. The new coolest aminal evar is the Dhole!
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2
> ...


 they look adorable


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> they look adorable



I know! I love em 

....too bad they're endangered v_v


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know! I love em
> 
> ....too bad they're endangered v_v


How *much* do you love them? ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How *much* do you love them? ;3



Haha, more than foxes


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, more than foxes


Dun get rabies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Dun get rabies.



Just as long as I don't get Squaids


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol xD



The first step in patrioticness is to connect everything to your country.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Weird I thought this would be locked by now.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah the humble Fox, the animal that's statues can be found all around the Inari Shrine. 

I love foxes and All, but I'm sticking with what I am.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

foxes are cool.... but Hyena > fox


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> foxes are cool.... but Hyena > fox


 
You do know your avatar is an African Wild Dog, right? XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 26, 2010)

Why aren't you talking about Batman.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> You do know your avatar is an African Wild Dog, right? XD


 Someone else said that too. but i got the damn pic from a nature site.... -_-


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Someone else said that too. but i got the damn pic from a nature site.... -_-


 
Really? XD

Nature site was wrong, muh friend. : 3

I thought maybe it was just a Hyena with weird markings, but then I looked at the ears on each species and was like "PFFT" that picture is totally not a hyena. XD

Hyena's have more  close to the head ferret-rat-mouse-like ears, while African Wild Dogs have like... elongated bulbous balloon ears. XP


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

If you like the picture cuz it has a big ol' mouth in it, here's an amazing hyena-mouth.

http://www.animalpictures1.com/data/media/80/Hyena-14.jpg


Also, foxes are amazing. I'm not changing to a Dhole. I'll keep my heart set <3


Though Dhole's are GORGEOUS. xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Weird I thought this would be locked by now.



Your threads always drag on to no end bro....cause this is the thread that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends.....



Bir said:


> Also, foxes are amazing. I'm not changing to a Dhole. I'll keep my heart set <3
> 
> 
> Though Dhole's are GORGEOUS. xD



Dholes are so cute and I just feel a fox is a bit too common although I still love em to death! I'ma get a pet fox some day


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> Really? XD
> 
> Nature site was wrong, muh friend. : 3
> 
> ...


 Eh i dont really know much what the wild dogs look like though.... sorry.

I guess ill go find a better pic later if its wrong :V     
...im gonna search for the site i got it from... should tell em.


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your threads always drag on to no end bro....cause this is the thread that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dholes are so cute and I just feel a fox is a bit too common although I still love em to death! I'ma get a pet fox some day


 

x3

I mostly stick with foxes because one of my friends has several pet foxes, and I love them to death.. cutest, most amazing things ever.


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Eh i dont really know much what the wild dogs look like though.... sorry.
> 
> I guess ill go find a better pic later if its wrong :V
> ...im gonna search for the site i got it from... should tell em.


 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=african wild dog&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=african wild dog&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> 
> ^_^


 aww.... these guys are cute too! :3


----------



## Bir (Apr 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> aww.... these guys are cute too! :3


 

I know right! x3 I love them to death. I drew a picture of one I have as a separate fursona. 'Tis in my gallery. x3


----------



## LeoTen (Apr 26, 2010)

I would totally love to get a pet fox one day. :3  They're just so adorable! <3

Also...foxes FTW. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dholes are bettererer!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dholes are bettererer!


Scotty is no longer a fox?

I... I think the world just became a better place.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dholes are bettererer!



Your species endangered!

Sorry about the cage, and tranquilizer, and change of environment.  Just putting you in the zoo.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty is no longer a fox?
> 
> I... I think the world just became a better place.



Maybe. They are still sluts.

Dholes are apparently sluts to. And since you the two species look alike...


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dholes are bettererer!


Agreed. Their adorable.

Attention: Dholes are in Foxes are *out*.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty is no longer a fox?
> 
> I... I think the world just became a better place.



Nah, I thought about it and I'd rather be a whore fox.



HAXX said:


> Your species endangered!
> 
> Sorry about the cage, and tranquilizer, and change of environment.  Just putting you in the zoo.



Nevermind, I'm a fox now. A Dhole will be my backup fagsona


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, I thought about it and I'd rather be a whore fox.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I'm a fox now. A Dhole will be my backup fagsona



Rofl...teasing Heckler like that.

You know he likes it.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Agreed. Their adorable.
> 
> Attention: Dholes are in Foxes are *out*.



Fuck yeah I can be underground


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo.....

/darthvader


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Rofl...teasing Heckler like that.



I didn't intend for that to happen but sure, lets go with that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I didn't intend for that to happen but sure, lets go with that.



Well, good timing then..


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

*cums on yur foxes*


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wolves are better



YES.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> *cums on yur foxes*


Hot.

I came.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hot.
> 
> I came.


Not before you licked it all up.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Not before you licked it all up.


Of course, but I also rubbed it all over myself too.


----------



## garoose (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course, but I also rubbed it all over myself too.


 
*puke*

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course, but I also rubbed it all over myself too.


You want more don't you?

You need more.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You want more don't you?
> 
> You need more.


Of course I want moar.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Koch has a new master!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Koch has a new master!



Really?  I thought the Koch controlled the foxes... oh wait, wrong Koch. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Really?  I thought the Koch controlled the foxes... oh wait, wrong Koch. :V



:3

Yeah, I was referring to the Koch in denial about foxes!


----------



## yourbestfriend (Apr 26, 2010)

uhh...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys look, it's my best friend!


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey guys look, it's my best friend!



FUCK. YOU. lol.


----------



## Bando (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey guys look, it's my best friend!



:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey guys look, it's my best friend!



See HK? Scotty can be awesome too! 


The two of you are perfect!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey guys look, it's my best friend!


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 26, 2010)

This is a fucking horrible thread, all of you are horrible >:[ .


----------



## CFox (Apr 26, 2010)

garoose said:


> *puke*
> 
> pics or it didn't happen



Why?

WHY!?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

foxy is still tryin to get at H&K??!!!

have you seen his pic?

he has guns man!!!

lol but ill lend u my paintball gun if u wana attack him k?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 27, 2010)

I vote against the 'Species' option. It's derpophobic.

That will end with no foxes on FAF.

H&K, I challange you to a foxoff!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxes roxes boxes and cocxes.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxes n wolves should be at peace...

*grabs H&Ks paw*

peace!!!

*i count as wolf i think right?*


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> Foxes n wolves should be at peace...
> 
> *grabs H&Ks paw*
> 
> ...



There's still some debate over that, but I think coyotes will end up being regarded as a wolf subspecies.  After all, wolves/coyotes can reproduce to make fertile offspring.

Oh well, just to be safe...

*grabs H&K's MP7*

oh wait what


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

For some reason I never liked foxes.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> For some reason I never liked foxes.


Too awesome for you?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Too awesome for you?



Too awesome for them.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Too awesome for them.


Okay Tali.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay Tali.


 
*ahem*

starfox...
2 cool 4 u!!!!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> *ahem*
> 
> starfox...
> 2 cool 4 u!!!!


I can't let you do that, StarFox.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay Tali.



Tali?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Tali?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


>



I'm a 100% manly!


----------



## garoose (Apr 27, 2010)

Sure got Mass Effect in here

This thread is suddenly through my shields!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Sheperd.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

garoose said:


> Sure got Mass Effect in here
> 
> This thread is suddenly through my shields![/QUOTE_]
> _According to Garrus, you gotta wait until the last minute to pop the heatsink.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> garoose said:
> 
> 
> > Sure got Mass Effect in here
> ...




And only if you're not in the middle of some calibrations.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

RohanDaKitty said:


> And only if you're not in the middle of some calibrations.


:O How'd you make a multi-quote?


----------



## garoose (Apr 27, 2010)

I had reach, she had flexibility, and EDI had the strap-on :O


----------



## shiftshaper (Apr 27, 2010)

what animal hasn't been turned into a homosexual slut by the fandom and the expectant juding eyes of the world? Its all the same. Furries have been objectified as only sex objects ever since the youtube age has come into being.

The community of those that only want companionship and admires the tranquil lives animals have are shrinking as more and more "sexual" furries come into being.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

shiftshaper said:


> what animal hasn't been turned into a homosexual slut by the fandom and the expectant juding eyes of the world? Its all the same. Furries have been objectified as only sex objects ever since the youtube age has come into being.
> 
> The community of those that only want companionship and admires the tranquil lives animals have are shrinking as more and more "sexual" furries come into being.


The Jabberwockey.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 27, 2010)

shiftshaper said:


> what animal hasn't been turned into a homosexual slut by the fandom and the expectant juding eyes of the world? Its all the same. Furries have been objectified as only sex objects ever since the youtube age has come into being.
> 
> The community of those that only want companionship and admires the tranquil lives animals have are shrinking as more and more "sexual" furries come into being.


Hey, lighten up. It gun b k.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 27, 2010)

shiftshaper said:


> what animal hasn't been turned into a homosexual slut by the fandom and the expectant juding eyes of the world? Its all the same. Furries have been objectified as only sex objects ever since the youtube age has come into being.
> 
> True but, it seems to me like foxes get the worst of it, I personally still like foxes even though i prefer to be a wolf.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Well hi there. I'm going to rarara all over your thread now, kay? 8D


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> Well hi there. I'm going to rarara all over your thread now, kay? 8D


kay.

wanna yiff


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay.
> 
> wanna yiff


Don't blame me when there isn't any vixens for you


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Don't blame me when there isn't any vixens for you


I only blame myself damnit!

now yiff.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay.
> 
> wanna yiff



I think you're mistaken kind sir. I do not have a penis. o;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> I think you're mistaken kind sir. I do not have a penis. o;


But I do not like penises. =[


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I do not like penises. =[



-harasses you for not being a gay furry who yiffs in ims.-
GOD DAMN THEN UR NOT A FOX DURP >:C

For real, straight foxes are a rarity. You're like... the second one I've seen? And i'm not talking bisexual, im talking straight. .-. We're a dieing species and I will do my part to keep us alive.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> -harasses you for not being a gay furry who yiffs in ims.-
> GOD DAMN THEN UR NOT A FOX DURP >:C
> 
> For real, straight foxes are a rarity. You're like... the second one I've seen? And i'm not talking bisexual, im talking straight. .-. We're a dieing species and I will do my part to keep us alive.


Yes, it's truly sad. There are maybe like, two or three others here. The stereotype is sadly true for the most part.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

The only straight one I know was actually refusing to call himself a furry, even though he had a tattoo of a vixen on his shoulder, called himself fox and all sorts of shit. Now, I think he's like a self-loathing fur. That's sad, but what's even sadder is how the straight furs group on FA is getting bashed for being straight. IRL, it's the complete opposite. :c 

HAY. Ur in maryland? -born in la platta.-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> The only straight one I know was actually refusing to call himself a furry, even though he had a tattoo of a vixen on his shoulder, called himself fox and all sorts of shit. Now, I think he's like a self-loathing fur. That's sad, but what's even sadder is how the straight furs group on FA is getting bashed for being straight. IRL, it's the complete opposite. :c
> 
> HAY. Ur in maryland? -born in la platta.-


Yeah for some reason people online act like all furries are secretly gay. I've had plenty of people bitch me out for it before.:V

and yes, I'm in MD.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> but what's even sadder is how the straight furs group on FA is getting bashed for being straight. IRL, it's the complete opposite. :c


Theres slightly more straight people than homo in the fandom, unless you count bisexuals, but they play for both teams 

Maybe your just sexually ignorant :V


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Theres slightly more straight people than homo in the fandom, unless you count bisexuals, but they play for both teams
> 
> Maybe your just sexually ignorant :V


How does mentioning something that happened in the shoutbox of a group make me sexually ignorant? :3c 
I'm not talking about the fandom in general, but foxes. I'm new to the fandom, and this is from my observations

Heckler- I've actually had people flame me for who im dating. .-.;; Long story short, I turned a supposed "gay" furry straight.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> How does mentioning something that happened in the shoutbox of a group make me sexually ignorant? :3c
> I'm not talking about the fandom in general, but foxes. I'm new to the fandom, and this is from my observations
> 
> Heckler- I've actually had people flame me for who im dating. .-.;; Long story short, I turned a supposed "gay" furry straight.


Sounds like something a furry would say. I had one who seriously thought I was lying because I said i was straight.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> How does mentioning something that happened in the shoutbox of a group make me sexually ignorant? :3c


Maybe you think straight people are being bashed because your sexually ignorant I mean...


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Maybe you think straight people are being bashed because your sexually ignorant I mean...


I based it off a journal the group posted. Comments like "Straight furs are a myth." "ewww females" kinda do sound offensive to me. 

Heckler- xD That made me laugh so hard. How'd you argue against it? Can you even prove something like that? xD;


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> I based it off a journal the group posted. Comments like "Straight furs are a myth." "ewww females" kinda do sound offensive to me.


Well thats one group, and group opinions are biased.

But men are the new women :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> I based it off a journal the group posted. Comments like "Straight furs are a myth." "ewww females" kinda do sound offensive to me.
> 
> Heckler- xD That made me laugh so hard. How'd you argue against it? Can you even prove something like that? xD;


I told him that I assure him that I am not gay. he kept making sexual RP shit and I told him it was creepy. He eventually change from "you're gay!" to "you're bi but still in the closet about it!" After going on a rant about how he thinks all straight furries should be kicked out of the fandom so it can be a gay people only club and how he wants to 'fight fire with fire" with gay hate groups by discriminating against straight people, I removed him from my friends (this was on steam btw) and he never talked to me again :V


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well thats one group, and group opinions are biased.
> 
> But men are the new women :3c


Lol. What's that last part mean? 

Heckler- Fight fire with fire? xD lmfao. Ugh, I hate people like that. ;w; It's like they won't take no as an answer.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> Lol. What's that last part mean?
> 
> Heckler- Fight fire with fire? xD lmfao. Ugh, I hate people like that. ;w; It's like they won't take no as an answer.


Yeah it took me about 5 minutes of talking to him to figure out he was insane. One of the first things he said to me was a sexual RP thing.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah it took me about 5 minutes of talking to him to figure out he was insane. One of the first things he said to me was a sexual RP thing.


So many of those encounters have made my opinion on the fandom negative. .-.;; Ever had that shit happen IRL? It's creepy as hell. 

And do you have msn? I want to slide my tail hole against your tail hole, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> So many of those encounters have made my opinion on the fandom negative. .-.;; Ever had that shit happen IRL? It's creepy as hell.
> 
> And do you have msn? I want to slide my tail hole against your tail hole, if you catch my drift.


Nope, no MSN. I have AIM and skype.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah it took me about 5 minutes of talking to him to figure out he was insane. One of the first things he said to me was a sexual RP thing.


I'm not insane 



Anubis_Howl said:


> Lol. What's that last part mean?


Well its been ok for women to dress provocatively for a long while & this new decade is very open to the idea of manwhores in skimpy outfits...

Just watch a channel which all of the shows aren't intended for one type of audience, you'll see alot that supports this.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 27, 2010)

Furries can be assholes sometimes.

C'mon, let straight people be! Maybe you were harassed by the little kid who went to the Westboro Baptist Church at school, but that doesn't give you the right to bother the straights like that.

Anubis_Howl, your avatar is cute.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I'm not insane
> 
> Well its been ok for women to dress provocatively for a long while & this new decade is very open to the idea of manwhores in skimpy outfits...
> 
> Just watch a channel which all of the shows aren't intended for one type of audience, you'll see alot that supports this.



Oh yea, I actually find it kinda cute when femboys dress up like that. :3 Short shorts on guys = <3 But only when they shave... And they have to have a certain figure. 

Ray- Thank you. o: Hike did it for free. I think his FA name is slick_fox now... Not sure if he's doing them for free anymore, but he's really good for really cheap.

Heckler- I feel like such a tard. Took me fucking forever to find out how to message you.~


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah it took me about 5 minutes of talking to him to figure out he was insane. One of the first things he said to me was a sexual RP thing.


I just checked my inbox history & YOU sent me a msg asking to yiff.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I just checked my inbox history & YOU sent me a msg asking to yiff.


It wasn't you. >_>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It wasn't you. >_>


No it wasn't it was you :V

& I was nor in the mood or trusting of you at the time


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No it wasn't it was you :V
> 
> & I was nor in the mood or trusting of you at the time


No I am saying you were not the person I was talking about :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I am saying you were not the person I was talking about :V


Oh..... *stupid*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

We have foxes in the backyard. They tried to take my food. :[

Also I almost ran over a big grey fox or whatever once.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We have foxes in the backyard. They tried to take my food. :[
> 
> Also I almost ran over a big grey fox or whatever once.



I saw an otter flash in and I thought I'd stop by.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We have foxes in the backyard. They tried to take my food. :[
> 
> Also I almost ran over a big grey fox or whatever once.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I saw an otter flash in and I thought I'd stop by.



I'd rather you stop by my place and we can forget all about these silly foxes. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd rather you stop by my place and we can forget all about these silly foxes. :V



Sounds like a date rape.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We have foxes in the backyard. They tried to take my food. :[
> 
> Also I almost ran over a big grey fox or whatever once.



They need to stay the hell off of the road. Friend of mine almost hit one, instead we got stuck in a ditch.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sounds like a date rape.



I'll get the handcuffs--I mean, candlelit dinner ready.



Anubis_Howl said:


> They need to stay the hell off of the road.  Friend of mine almost hit one, instead we got stuck in a ditch.



This grey fox was lucky. We nearly hit him in the ass because he ran right out in front of us.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll get the handcuffs--I mean, candlelit dinner ready.



You're cooking me dinner.

Excellent.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2010)

Just putting this out there, I'm a straight, non-sexual fox. You can go fuck yourselves, but not me. Keep your AIDS away. :U


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're cooking me dinner.
> 
> Excellent.


Like all women should be doing.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're cooking me dinner.
> 
> Excellent.



You'd mess it up... :V



Shadow said:


> Just putting this out there, I'm a straight,  non-sexual fox. You can go fuck yourselves, but not me. Keep your AIDS  away. :U



Cool story bro.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Like all women should be  doing.



No dinner for you.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Like all women should be doing.



I'll get the woman with spasmodic diarrhea to cook yours.



BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd mess it up... :V



Probably.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You'd mess it up... :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already ate. >=[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll get the woman with spasmodic diarrhea to cook yours.



Lol'd into my coffee. It came out my nose. Fuck you.



atrakaj said:


> Probably.



I, on the other hand, will make delicious breaded dijon chicken, with side of choice. :3c


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cool story bro.



Glad you listened. :> By the way, you possibly forgot a comma after story so now I'm a cool story bro. :]


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Glad you listened. :> By the way, you possibly forgot a comma after story so now I'm a cool story bro. :]



*thumbs up*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lol'd into my coffee. It came out my nose. Fuck you.



I thought we were eating dinner first?

Was it hot?



> I, on the other hand, will make delicious breaded dijon chicken, with side of choice. :3c



Blue otter with swirls of chocolate sauce and caramel.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I thought we were eating dinner first?
> 
> Was it hot?



Thankfully not, but now I'm in pain and there's traces of coffee in my nose. Hnnnnngh.



atrakaj said:


> Blue otter with swirls of chocolate sauce and caramel.



Caramel is sticky... :[


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Thankfully not, but now I'm in pain and there's traces of coffee in my nose. Hnnnnngh.
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel is sticky... :[



I'll get the camera...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Thankfully not, but now I'm in pain and there's traces of coffee in my nose. Hnnnnngh.
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel is sticky... :[



Exactly.

You can't get clean without getting dirty.

And you know what getting clean means, eh?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You can't get clean without getting dirty.
> 
> And you know what getting clean means, eh?



NO. NOT THE DUCK. ANYTHING BUT THE DUCK.

H&K can help me clean off the caramel. We don't need the duck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO. NOT THE DUCK. ANYTHING BUT THE DUCK.
> 
> H&K can help me clean off the caramel. We don't need the duck.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a plan.



What about the gecko?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> NO. NOT THE DUCK. ANYTHING BUT THE DUCK.
> 
> H&K can help me clean off the caramel. We don't need the duck.





Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like a plan.



Heck hasn't gotten any female yiffing yet.

Let's not start.

And if he comes, I'm bringing the puppy plushie.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heck hasn't gotten any female yiffing yet.
> 
> Let's not start.
> 
> And if he comes, I'm bringing the puppy plushie.



He's kinda cute, though.

... Not MY puppy plushie, certainly? None of mine have holes in their butts and none of them ever will. :[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He's kinda cute, though.
> 
> ... Not MY puppy plushie, certainly? None of mine have holes in their butts and none of them ever will. :[



Heh.

No, my special completely normal one.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> No, not your plushie, my special completely normal one.



I don't trust anything of yours. Not after--


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't trust anything of yours. Not after--



Those were fun times.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> No, my special completely normal one.


You're scary. =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Those were fun times.



For you.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're scary. =[



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.

Why thank you.



BlueberriHusky said:


> For you.



Then let's ditch the mutt and the plushie and go get clean.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> Heckler & Koch said:
> 
> 
> > kay.
> ...



I laughed my ass off at this. :3


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be taking that as a complement. 

and Holy shit, this thread is still here?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



No I rather like her idea. I think we should go with that.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I laughed my ass off at this. :3



you would.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I rather like her idea. I think we should go with that.



I have good ideas.

Atrakaj's ideas always involve pain and stickiness for me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have good ideas.
> 
> Atrakaj's ideas always involve pain and stickiness for me.


And your ideas always involve awesome and kickassness.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have good ideas.
> 
> Atrakaj's ideas always involve pain and stickiness for me.



I have an Idea, Let take the blue fur otter, Skin it, then feed it to wolves.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> I have an Idea, Let take the blue fur otter, Skin it, then feed it to wolves.


That's a horrible idea. You're a terrible person. =[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> You shouldn't be taking that as a  complement.
> 
> and Holy shit, this thread is still here?



I can take anything as a compliment, if I really want to.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I have good ideas.
> 
> Atrakaj's ideas always involve pain and stickiness for me.



Not always.

That time we-



Heckler & Koch said:


> And your ideas always involve awesome and kickassness.



Now you're just sucking up.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not always.
> 
> That time we-



That was just messy.



atrakaj said:


> Now you're just sucking up.



Someone has to put his :V to good use.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a horrible idea. You're a terrible person. =[



You don't really mean that, so I'm going to shrug it off. 

@atrakaj Well then, your a Dark evil Human who wished doom on everything.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can take anything as a compliment, if I really want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuh uh. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That was just messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to put his :V to good use.



Yeah, I suppose you need a sub.



The Chaos Knight said:


> You don't really mean that, so I'm going to shrug it off.
> 
> @atrakaj Well then, your a Dark evil Human who wished doom on everything.



I don't wish doom on everything.

I'm just going to destroy everything until what is left cannot be labeled.

Like good grammar, including the correct use of homophones and verb tenses.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh. :V



Blue, I suggest the Trojan.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, I suppose you need a sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Psh, for some reason you remind me of someone. 

So your going to destroy everything, in an attempt to make it all better?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Blue, I suggest the Trojan.



... The condom? The giant wooden horse?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Psh, for some reason you remind me of someone.
> 
> So your going to destroy everything, in an attempt to make it all better?



Better is subjective.

There will be no better.

There will be no worse.

There just *be*.

I remind you of myself.



BlueberriHusky said:


> ... The condom? The giant wooden  horse?



The giant horse dildo.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The giant horse dildo.



There's a horse dildo called the--HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Better is subjective.
> 
> There will be no better.
> 
> ...


No no you defiantly remind me of someone. 

No better.
No worse.
Just be?

Does this include the destruction of Order and Chaos?

Without Order there is Chaos, without chaos there is nothing.
Just a void of gray where nothing happens, a world of boring. 

Is that your goal? A world that just is?



BlueberriHusky said:


> There's a horse dildo called the--HOW DO  YOU KNOW THIS?



Because he knows everything.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There's a horse dildo called the--HOW DO YOU KNOW THIS?



Someone linked me to it.

I was thinking of the condom at the time too.

How do you not know?

It was during the time you, Ny, and a newb female were having an orgy.



The Chaos Knight said:


> No no you defiantly remind me of  someone.
> 
> No better.
> No worse.
> ...



We've been over this.

Without order, there is no chaos.

A grey world is a world of peace.

But yes, rather boring.

Then I would expand into the other dimensions.

Fun times.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, horse dildo


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Someone linked me to it.
> 
> I was thinking of the condom at the time too.
> 
> ...



Dildos just aren't very interesting, okay.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Someone linked me to it.
> 
> I was thinking of the condom at the time too.
> 
> ...


I will not allow a boring world, A world of Chaos and despair is far more entertaining.  Now if you bring Order into the picture, it starts wars, which are far better.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> I will not allow a boring world, A world of Chaos and despair is far more entertaining.  Now if you bring Order into the picture, it starts wars, which are far better.



Why do you think I'm going to expand?

Expansion means war.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why do you think I'm going to expand?
> 
> Expansion means war.


Then I'll join you, as long as I can take one of and control one of those Parallel worlds. Though fighting ourselves Might prove challenging.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Then I'll join you, as long as I can take one of and control one of those Parallel worlds. Though fighting ourselves Might prove challenging.



Hmmm...

A world of chaos...

We would hold annual war games in a neutral world.

Games meaning actual war.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> A world of chaos...
> 
> ...


Exactly, you know, I can almost trust you, but, that would be a mistake no?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Exactly, you know, I can almost trust you, but, that would be a mistake no?



The moment you do, he'll whip out the duck. And then...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Exactly, you know, I can almost trust you, but, that would be a mistake no?



Yes, it would.



BlueberriHusky said:


> The moment you do, he'll whip out the duck. And then...



Would you feel better if I let you use the duck on Heck?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Would you feel better if I let you use the duck on Heck?



I want to use a lot of things on Heck, duck included. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I want to use a lot of things on Heck, duck included. :V


what is this so-called duck? >_>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I want to use a lot of things on Heck, duck included. :V



Then I'll give you one of them.

I have several, each with a different function.



Heckler & Koch said:


> what is this so-called duck?  >_>



A rubber duck, similar to the ones you use in the tub.

*Similar*.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you feel better if I let you use the duck on Heck?


Well then In light of this, I'll Wage war with you. But for now I must retire to my life, the computer screen is hurting my eyes.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then I'll give you one of them.
> 
> I have several, each with a different function.



Oh boy. :3 *clapping paws*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Well then In light of this, I'll Wage war with you. But for now I must retire to my life, the computer screen is hurting my eyes.



I was trying to give you a chance to survive.

That way I would have more fun.

But ah well.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 27, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Well then In light of this, I'll Wage war with you. But for now I must retire to my life, the computer screen is hurting my eyes.


If you're here in the first place, you have no life.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh boy. :3 *clapping paws*



Be sure to make him cry.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Be sure to make him cry.



Oh _murr_.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh boy. :3 *clapping paws*


What is it, I don't like the sound of it... >_>


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is it, I don't like the sound of it... >_>



It won't hurt... much. I'll even kiss it better (all over). :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It won't hurt... much. I'll even kiss it better (all over). :3



You do know that you'll have to pay me back later.

And be sure to record this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 27, 2010)

In a scale of 1 to 10, how much foxes are sluts?

Fox 1: You're a slut
Queen of england: No you're a slut!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It won't hurt... much. I'll even kiss it better (all over). :3


Fine fine, if you insist...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine fine, if you insist...



Oh, joy. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh, joy. :3c


Now, uhhh... what is it that you wanted to do again? >_>


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now, uhhh... what is it that you wanted to do again? >_>


 
My guess is violate you with a duck:lol:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now, uhhh... what is it that you wanted to do again? >_>



It involves some murrin'.

And purrin'.

Also a duck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It involves some murrin'.
> 
> And purrin'.
> 
> Also a duck.


Well I like 2 outa 3 things so sure why not.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I like 2 outa 3 things so sure why not.



Good. But first, hold still for the--


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Good. But first, hold still for the--


For the what? >_>


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For the what? >_>



For the duck, of course.

Then the real fun begins.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> For the duck, of course.
> 
> Then the real fun begins.


Ok! :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok! :V



*bends H&K over, takes the duck and *CENSORED* the *CENSORED**CENSORED**CENSORED* with *CENSORED* until *CENSORED* a china cabinet *CENSORED**CENSORED* twelve times*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing to see here, just another yiff thread. Woo.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *bends H&K over, takes the duck and *CENSORED* the *CENSORED**CENSORED**CENSORED* with *CENSORED* until *CENSORED* a china cabinet *CENSORED**CENSORED* twelve times*


I came.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *bends H&K over, takes the duck and *CENSORED* the *CENSORED**CENSORED**CENSORED* with *CENSORED* until *CENSORED* a china cabinet *CENSORED**CENSORED* twelve times*


 
Should I even ask what's the china cabinet for, better yet i don't wanna know.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came.



Go clean yourself up, you whore fox. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Go clean yourself up, you whore fox. :V


kay...

Then can we do more? :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay...
> 
> Then can we do more? :V



Sure.

This time, no duck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sure.
> 
> This time, no duck.


yay!

Ok I'm ready :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

H & K = Blueberrihusky's bitch.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> H & K = Blueberrihusky's bitch.


Who cares? It's a woman, I'll be her bitch :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who cares? It's a woman, I'll be her bitch :V


Well since women are weaker then men, and women are supposed to be the bitch that means your extra sub cause its with a girl :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well since women are weaker then men, and women are supposed to be the bitch that means your extra sub cause its with a girl :V


As long as she keeps pleasing me I don't give a damn.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as she keeps pleasing me I don't give a damn.


No your pleasing her, your crying in pain.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No your pleasing her, your crying in pain.



Only a little bit of pain. :3c


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Only a little bit of pain. :3c


From what?


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


>



bored people with nothing better to do, that's what.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen, did you ever hang out on 4chan's /v/ back in 2008/9?

Maybe we posted reaction images together...


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Brazen, did you ever hang out on 4chan's /v/ back in 2008/9?
> 
> Maybe we posted reaction images together...


 

Yes, and still do.


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahahahahahaha. 

Foxes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


> still do.



Sometimes I think about going back and seeing what they thought of Arkham Asylum or Soul Silver...

But I always tell myself not to. I'll just be sucked in again.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ahahahahahaha.
> 
> Foxes.


You got something to say to me punk :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You got something to say to me punk :V



Yeah.

Foxes suck.

This is the part where you say something along the lines of "nuh-uh".


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Foxes suck.
> 
> This is the part where you say something along the lines of "nuh-uh".


nuh uh :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh :V



But H&K, you do. ):

Oh wait, that's licking. My bad, sorry.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Foxes suck.
> 
> This is the part where you say something along the lines of "nuh-uh".


Yeah well...

I bet you can't find your penis crane neck :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But H&K, you do. ):
> 
> Oh wait, that's licking. My bad, sorry.



Wat.

Otters and foxes are sworn enemies!
Remember that book? One of the Farthing Woods series, I think...
The otters were totally to blame for the illness in the park and were forced out, where they were one-by-one run over/drowned/hit by a train...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2010)

This Badger says he disagrees.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvJvNcukZ4w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZvJvNcukZ4w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah well...
> 
> I bet you can't find your penis crane neck :3



My penis could eat you alive, boy.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wat.
> 
> Otters and foxes are sworn enemies!
> Remember that book? One of the Farthing Woods series, I think...
> The otters were totally to blame for the illness in the park and were forced out, where they were one-by-one run over/drowned/hit by a train...



I know, that's what makes it so kink--wait, what the fuck kind of sick shit have you been reading? ):

Besides this thread, I mean.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> My penis could eat you alive, boy.


If you mean literally I'll be like hercules when he chops off the hydra head from in its throat..... cept two cocks won't grow back in place...

If you mean figuratively, Can I has your #? :3


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh hey, one of the first pups is back.  Let's see what it has:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I know, that's what makes it so kink--wait, what the fuck kind of sick shit have you been reading? ):
> 
> Besides this thread, I mean.


This thread is the best.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is the best.



You only like it because you got *CENSORED* with a duck.


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If you mean literally I'll be like hercules when he chops off the hydra head from in its throat..... cept two cocks won't grow back in place...
> 
> If you mean figuratively, Can I has your #? :3



Except my penis will grow back in two, and both would be just as awesome.

And haha, no way fgt.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You only like it because you got *CENSORED* with a duck.


Yeah, now for part 2.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Except my penis will grow back in two, and both would be just as awesome.
> 
> And haha, no way fgt.


 You're back!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, now for part 2.



What's part 2?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What's part 2?


You decide.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Except my penis will grow back in two, and both would be just as awesome.
> 
> And haha, no way fgt.


You'll rue this day...

Your anus will rue it the most.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You decide.



You show me your firearm collection. Including that one special one you keep in your pocket.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You show me your firearm collection. Including that one special one you keep in your pocket.


This is why I let you choose, you have good ideas.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You show me your firearm collection. Including that one special one you keep in your pocket.


How do you know that is a firearm?


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You're back!



Hells yeah.

And HK, while you're over there getting *CENSORED* by that head of lettuce and that fire hose, you mind telling me what's been goin on in here for the past week?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

*Walks in*

Hey guys, why are the windows all stea-OH GAWD BLUE THAT DOESN'T BELONG IN THERE!

*Flees*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is why I let you choose, you have  good ideas.





Rainwulf said:


> How do you know that is a firearm?



It went off on me last time. Guess the safety wasn't on.

H&K better show me how to handle it properly.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It went off on me last time. Guess the safety wasn't on.
> 
> H&K better show me how to handle it properly.


It's easy, just grab it firmly and pull on the slide.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

This is getting very porny n- wait....


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's easy, just grab it firmly and pull on the slide.



Whew. Oh hey, it looks a little scuffed up, maybe we ought to give the barrel a good polish while we're here?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Whew. Oh hey, it looks a little scuffed up, maybe we ought to give the barrel a good polish while we're here?


Sure, just grab the lube, always keep it lubed up.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

-Records for educational purposes- :U


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2010)

*Replaces the lube with Nair, for educational porpoises*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -Records for educational purposes- :U



Firearm safety is no joke, you see--AUGH. What did you load this thing with, H&K? And I thought the safety was on! x(


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Firearm safety is no joke, you see--AUGH. What did you load this thing with, H&K? And I thought the safety was on! x(


I'm sorry you're good at this =[


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry you're good at this =[





BlueberriHusky said:


> Firearm safety is no joke, you see--AUGH. What did you load this thing with, H&K? And I thought the safety was on! x(


I know it isn't a joke! D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry you're good at this =[



It would seem I'm so good that I liquefied the ammunition into some kind of... white... sticky... ooze. ):

I'm sorry.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It would seem I'm so good that I liquefied the ammunition into some kind of... white... sticky... ooze. ):
> 
> I'm sorry.


This camera is still on you know. :U


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It would seem I'm so good that I liquefied the ammunition into some kind of... white... sticky... ooze. ):
> 
> I'm sorry.


I hear it tastes good, mind cleaning me off? You can clean yourself off too.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

They make .45 caliber MP5s, right? I know they're normally 9mm but they could have a different version/model/etc.....


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hear it tastes good, mind cleaning me off? You can clean yourself off too.



I guess I'd better. I've made a terrible mess, and there's not a washcloth in sight. ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They make .45 caliber MP5s, right? I know they're normally 9mm but they could have a different version/model/etc.....


I know they made a .40S&W model, not sure about .45, but then I'd be almost a UMP so why bother :V


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I guess I'd better. I've made a terrible mess, and there's not a washcloth in sight. ;-;


HEY THIS CAMERA IS STILL ON. ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I guess I'd better. I've made a terrible mess, and there's not a washcloth in sight. ;-;


It's all over me too, make sure you get all of it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know they made a .40S&W model, not sure about .45, but then I'd be almost a UMP so why bother :V



True enough, I knew the UMP was a .45 and they have an MP5/10 that's .45 but now I'd rather the UMP....god curse me and my faltering mind >.>


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's all over me too, make sure you get all of it.



Okay, okay. Hold still, and stop pointing it at me, I'm licking as fast as I can. ):


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Okay, okay. Hold still, and stop pointing it at me, I'm licking as fast as I can. ):


There's some down there too, make sure you get it all.


----------



## Bando (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 12 and what is this RP? D:



:V


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There's some down there too, make sure you get it all.


This sounds liek porn.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There's some down there too, make sure you get it all.



Bossy. :[


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> This sounds liek porn.



In a thread about foxes?  Surely you jest!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bossy. :[


I just wanna make sure, but you did good.

Now we need a place to holster the gun. Take your pants off and I'll show you.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just wanna make sure, but you did good.
> 
> Now we need a place to holster the gun. Take your pants off and I'll show you.



Are you sure this is the safest place to be putting a gun? Well, you are the expert here... :[


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There's some down there too, make sure you get it all.





Attaman said:


> In a thread about foxes?  Surely you jest!


Oh wait a thread about foxes.
It is supposed to sound like porn.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Are you sure this is the safest place to  be putting a gun? Well, you are the expert here... :[



-Gets camera out again-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Are you sure this is the safest place to be putting a gun? Well, you are the expert here... :[


Of course it's safe! Well, we could use a protective covering, but we're going to do this a better, more pleasing way.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course it's safe! Well, we could use a protective covering, but we're going to do this a better, more pleasing way.


But I recommend using the covering! What if it goes off?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> But I recommend using the covering! What if it goes off?


Blue is of a different species so it won't matter.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

The dirt. It won't come off.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> But I recommend using the covering! What if it goes off?



Imagine that mess in the makeshift holster!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Imagine that mess in the makeshift holster!


Oh right, it would be pretty messy and get all over the camera.
And this wipe won't get it off! D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Imagine that mess in the makeshift holster!


Alright let's get started!

Just spread your legs like this and I'll slide it in there...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Alright let's get started!
> 
> Just spread your legs like this and I'll slide it in there...



Make sure the safety's on this time so it doesn't go off suddenly, and why are we still being filmed?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Alright let's get started!
> 
> Just spread your legs like this and I'll slide it in there...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Make sure the safety's on this time so it doesn't go off suddenly, and why are we still being filmed?


Don't worry, it won't go off unexpectedly. Just sit back and relax


----------



## Bando (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread... *headdesk*


----------



## Tao (Apr 27, 2010)

I come to say more about the OP and I find gun porn.

this is not surprising


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, it won't go off unexpectedly. Just sit back and relax



I think we're terrifying FAF.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think we're terrifying FAF.


Who cares this is funny. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who cares this is funny. :V



I agree.

...

Is it in yet?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 27, 2010)

BUTTSECS! MANCRUSH!

There I ruined your RP.

Nvm blue beat me to it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I agree.
> 
> ...
> 
> Is it in yet?


Now it is.

Do you like?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now it is.
> 
> Do you like?


*shoots*
What the hell Heckler? You hit my coffee!


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now it is.
> 
> Do you like?



Ye-

WHAT THE FUCK!?!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *shoots*
> What the hell Heckler? You hit my coffee!



DAMMIT H&K YOU SAID IT WOULDN'T GO OFF EARLY. ):


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> DAMMIT H&K YOU SAID IT WOULDN'T GO OFF EARLY. ):


IT DIDN'T HE'S A LIAR! D=


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT DIDN'T HE'S A LIAR! D=



AM I GONNA HAVE TO SMACK A BITCH? >:I


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> AM I GONNA HAVE TO SMACK A BITCH? >:I


Use the whip!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> AM I GONNA HAVE TO SMACK A BITCH? >:I


NO! HE'S LYING! D=


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO! HE'S LYING! D=



THEN WHY AREN'T YOU--

*DOMESTIC VIOLENCE*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry Cannon, that was me 

D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THEN WHY AREN'T YOU--
> 
> *DOMESTIC VIOLENCE*


I'M SORRY I'M SORRY!

I'll keep going if it makes you feel better... =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'M SORRY I'M SORRY!
> 
> I'll keep going if it makes you feel better... =[



Fine but I get to switch spots with you. >:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sorry Cannon, that was me
> 
> D:


Damn you haxx and your premature firing.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fine but I get to switch spots with you. >:V


As in... you... in me...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As in... you... in me...


You... are... correct... :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn you haxx and your premature firing.



Well, when you click on this thread you can't help but...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As in... you... in me...



As in, I'll show you the proper way to holster. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> As in, I'll show you the proper way to holster. :3c


This is gunna be painful isn't it. =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is gunna be painful isn't it. =[



Only a little bit, they're just lovebites. It'll be good too. Promise. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Only a little bit, they're just lovebites. It'll be good too. Promise. :3c


Ok... if you insist...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok... if you insist...



I do. Don't make me whip out the cuffs... or the leash.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I do. Don't make me whip out the cuffs... or the leash.


Why not do it anyways?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why not do it anyways?



I guess I'd better, just to be safe. Wouldn't want you to be able to get away, would we? You'll be making enough of a racket as it is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I do. Don't make me whip out the cuffs... or the leash.


use the chair!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> use the chair!



Cuff his hands behind the chair? Brilliant!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I guess I'd better, just to be safe. Wouldn't want you to be able to squirm away, would we? You'll be making enough of a racket as it is.


I hope you know what you're doing... I don't want it to hurt... =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope you know what you're doing... I don't want it to hurt... =[



Take it like a man, H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Take it like a man, H&K.


Fine... but be careful...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine... but be careful...



No. :]

I expect to hear begging.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No. :]
> 
> I expect to hear begging.


=[

I'm not gunna like it, am I?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[
> 
> I'm not gunna like it, am I?



Well...

You might beg for me to stop, but soon enough you'll beg for me to continue.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Well...
> 
> You might beg for me to stop, but soon enough you'll beg for me to continue.


Let's find out then...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's find out then...



That's the spirit.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's the spirit.


Then let's get started, shall we?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then let's get started, shall we?



But of course.

Someone distract the mods.

Or--


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> But of course.
> 
> Someone distract the mods.
> 
> Or--


OWWW!

=[


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

The hell is goin' on today?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> The hell is goin' on today?



I'm trying to make a man out of H&K. It's hard. He keeps whimpering and...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm trying to make a man out of H&K. It's hard. He keeps whimpering and...


But it hurts.... =[


----------



## Seas (Apr 27, 2010)

Yo, H&K and Blue, Iâ€™m really happy for you. Iâ€™ll let you finish, but Reptiles have the best sex of all time.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

I declare this "Sex Day" for FAF.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Yo, H&K and Blue, Iâ€™m really happy for you. Iâ€™ll let you finish, but Reptiles have the best sex of all time.


Nuh uh.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it hurts.... =[



Poor baby, c'mere and I'll, uh... kiss it better. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Poor baby, c'mere and I'll, uh... kiss it better. :3c


I never said stop though. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never said stop though. :V



B-but... there's other things I want to do... :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> B-but... there's other things I want to do... :V


Such as?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I declare this "Sex Day" for FAF.


[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xxvdvoQgAy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xxvdvoQgAy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Such as?



... Stop right before you pull the trigger and listen to you bitch? :3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Were all gonna get laid!



So much for that virgin thread.

X3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Stop right before you pull the trigger and listen to you bitch? :3c


But I was almost there why stop now? =[


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

hey blu leave h&k alone!!!

he belongs to every gay male on FAF!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> hey blu leave h&k alone!!!
> 
> he belongs to every gay male on FAF!!!!


Heckler is straight.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I was almost there why stop now? =[



Because you're the bitch here. :V



paintballadict9 said:


> hey blu leave h&k alone!!!
> 
> he belongs to every gay male on FAF!!!!



Where'd I put that collar and tag...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're the bitch here. :V


But.... but....

=[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But.... but....
> 
> =[



*DOMESTIC VIOLENCE*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *DOMESTIC VIOLENCE*


=[

What did I do?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[
> 
> What did I do?


You spoke up against your master... :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You spoke up against your master... :V


I'm sorry please don't kill me blue =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry please don't kill me blue =[



Kill? Naw, I like you alive and functioning.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Kill? Naw, I like you alive and functioning.


Yay!

Now what are you gunna do?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yay!
> 
> Now what are you gunna do?



Drink beer and watch TV. Go make a sammich.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Drink beer and watch TV. Go make a sammich.


 
O CHET!!!!!

pwnd XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Drink beer and watch TV. Go make a sammich.


But I thought we weren't finished...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I thought we weren't finished...


Don't argue, you'll get in more trouble...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxes are awesome.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I thought we weren't finished...



Sammich. Now.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Foxes are awesome.


Yes they are.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are.



... in bed.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... in bed.


Yes they are.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are.



... with other guys.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are.





Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are.




Yes the ar...hey wait a minute.....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... with other guys.


I wouldn't know that one but probably.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxes can suck it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes the ar...hey wait a minute.....


Wait if foxes are all subs, who's on bottom this time?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't know that one but probably.



Don't worry, your time will come.


Scottyyy! Your signature is looking very... what's the word... sly. Like a fox.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait if foxes are all subs, who's on bottom this time?



Moar foxes....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't worry, your time will come.
> 
> 
> Scottyyy! Your signature is looking very... what's the word... sly. Like a fox.


No, since I apparently belong to blue now :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Foxes can suck it.



And very well, I hear.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, since I *totally* belong to blue now :V



Mm-hmm.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Mm-hmm.


I'm sorry =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Mm-hmm.





Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry =[


Dawwwwww


Scotty1700 said:


> Moar foxes....


Yo dawg I heard you like humping foxes, so I put a fox _"in" _your fox, so you can hump while you hump :V


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> And very well, I hear.


 I hear that too...oh H&k....i need u to do something...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm sorry =[



You can have some beer and sammich too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You can have some beer and sammich too.


Yay! =D


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You can have some beer and sammich too.


Can I have a sammich?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Can I have a sammich?


No.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


Are you putting words in Blue's mouth? >:[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Are you putting words in Blue's mouth? >:[



He puts a lot of things in my mouth, or rather _I_ put a lot of _his_ things in it, but no.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He puts a lot of things in my mouth, or rather _I_ put a lot of _his_ things in it, but no.



Whatever, I'll make my own sammich... >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He puts a lot of things in my mouth, or rather _I_ put a lot of _his_ things in it, but no.


Actually speaking of that... I am currently eating blueberry toaster pastries. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread needs to die.

*Countdown timer initiated. T-10 for nuclear explosion.*


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread needs to die.


  Oh, so when they're holstering their firearms with each other it's fine, but the moment they stop and begin talking about dinner it needs to be shut?  Looks like we know what you came for.


----------



## kjustice (Apr 27, 2010)

foxes r sexy


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

kjustice said:


> foxes r sexy



You really better be a troll.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Oh, so when they're holstering their firearms with each other it's fine, but the moment they stop and begin talking about dinner it needs to be shut?  Looks like we know what you came for.



Its very old now.

Why the hell else would I read what Heckler posts anyway? He is lols.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *bends H&K over, takes the duck and  *CENSORED* the *CENSORED**CENSORED**CENSORED* with *CENSORED* until  *CENSORED* a china cabinet *CENSORED**CENSORED* twelve times*


 
Good use of the cabinet.



Foxy_Boy said:


> Well since women are weaker then men, and women  are supposed to be the bitch that means your extra sub cause its with a  girl :V


 
Heh.

She'd make you the bitch too.



Attaman said:


> *Replaces the lube with Nair, for educational  porpoises*


 
Turtles need to learn too.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Are you sure this is the safest place to  be putting a gun? Well, you are the expert here... :[


 
It's only a pea-shooter.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I think we're terrifying FAF.


 
Possibly.

Especially the gay part.



Misterraptor said:


> Ye-
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?!


 
  Oh, hi.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope you know what you're doing... I  don't want it to hurt... =[



It isn't good without some pain.

Preferably lots of it.



BlueberriHusky said:


> No. :]
> 
> I expect to hear begging.



There you go.



Seastalker said:


> Yo, H&K and Blue, Iâ€™m really happy for  you. Iâ€™ll let you finish, but Reptiles have the best sex of all  time.


 
*cough*



BlueberriHusky said:


> B-but... there's other things I want to  do... :V



I wasn't here, so probably not much.



BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Stop right before you pull the trigger  and listen to you bitch? :3c



Good idea.



paintballadict9 said:


> hey blu leave h&k alone!!!
> 
> he belongs to every gay male on FAF!!!!



Heh.

Indeed he does.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're the bitch here. :V
> 
> Where'd I put that collar and tag...



It around your neck from when I was playing with you.



BlueberriHusky said:


> He puts a lot of things in my mouth, or rather _I_ put a lot of _his_ things in it, but no.



Words can be sexual too.



HAXX said:


> Its very old now.
> 
> Why the hell else would I read what Heckler posts anyway? He is lols.



Well, that is pretty much the only thing you *can *get out of his posts.

They have to actual value.


And this is why not having internet at home sucks.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuck dragons are bettah


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Fuck dragons are bettah



*cough*


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *cough*



>:/


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> >:/



What?

All I did was hack up the slime that had coagulated in my throat.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

Uh huh.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Uh huh.



Yep.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 28, 2010)

kjustice said:


> foxes r sexy



sig'd.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

Since you guys like foxes so much i maybe i should make one to as a secondary form lol. Dragon/fox!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Since you guys like foxes so much i maybe i should make one to as a secondary form lol. Dragon/fox!



Here is where you currently are on my respect chart.

R...  |  
e...  |  
s...  |  
p...  |  
e...  |       â€¢  
c...  |  
t...  |  
....  |  
L...  |  
e...  |  
v...  |  
e...  |  
l....  |____________________________________________
..................................Time (s)

Here is what would happen is you added fox to your fursona:

R...  |  
e...  |  
s...  |  
p...  |  
e...  |       â€¢  
c...  |  ....â€¢
t...  |  .......â€¢
....  |  .........â€¢
L...  |  ..........â€¢
e...  |  .......-..â€¢
v...  |  ...........â€¢
e....|.............â€¢
l....  |_________â€¢____________________________________
..................................    Time (s)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> FUCK YOU IMMA DRAGON


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Here is where you currently are on my respect chart.
> 
> R...  |
> e...  |
> ...



Kind of confusing chart.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> Kind of confusing chart.



Exactly.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly.



So what would it be better or worse? I just saw more dots.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

quayza said:


> So what would it be better or worse? I just saw more dots.



Nonexistent.


----------



## quayza (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nonexistent.



Then fuuuuccck that.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 28, 2010)

Foxes.. quality dragon food and cumdumpsters since the Fandom's inception.
That is all.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, come on, there's a reason they're cumdumpsters? Who can resist this cutie?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, come on, there's a reason they're cumdumpsters? Who can resist this cutie?



*Raises hand.*

I can.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Oh, come on, there's a reason they're cumdumpsters? Who can resist this cutie?


Yeah... I couldn't cum in/on something that cute.... jus' feels wrong...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Foxes.. quality dragon food and cumdumpsters since the Fandom's inception.
> That is all.


lies.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lies.



Truth.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lies.


I still wonder why you keep getting so overly defensive about foxes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Truth.



Nuh uh



Kellie Gator said:


> I still wonder why you keep getting so overly defensive about foxes.


I'm bored and it's funny.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I still wonder why you keep getting so overly defensive about foxes.


 
Because he secretly knows it's true.:lol:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm bored and it's funny.



Bored, huh. 

I can fix that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bored, huh.
> 
> I can fix that.


Sounds fun, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Bored, huh.
> 
> I can fix that.


Haven't you raped him enough? D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Haven't you raped him enough? D:



Enough is never enough.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds fun, what do you have in  mind?



Well, atrakaj took the duck back and I think we're over your hair  trigger problem, so we'll have to improvise.



Kellie Gator said:


> Haven't you raped him enough? D:



I have not.

I like to rape cute things.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have not.
> 
> I like to rape cute things.



And get raped by awesome things.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Well, atrakaj took the duck back and I think we're over your hair  trigger problem, so we'll have to improvise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay



atrakaj said:


> And get raped by awesome things.


I'm more awesome.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> I'm more awesome.



*cough*


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *cough*



Oh, you have a cough? Need something to suck on?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh, you have a cough? Need something to suck on?


Yeah go give him a cough drop or something, it's distracting.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah go give him a cough drop or something, it's distracting.



I have a cough, too, but no cough drops. ;;

*RAEG*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have a cough, too, but no cough drops. ;;
> 
> *RAEG*


I also feel sick today. I guess it's FAF sick day or something.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also feel sick today. I guess it's FAF sick day or something.



Yesterday was sex day, and today is sick day? Will there be a cake day?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yesterday was sex day, and today is sick day? Will there be a cake day?


I hope so. Cake is damn awesome.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope so. Cake is damn awesome.



I was gifted with an amazing recipe for cake. It's super moist and rich chocolate cake with chocolate chips inside, and some mint flavor.

BEST. CAKE. EVER.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I was gifted with an amazing recipe for cake. It's super moist and rich chocolate cake with chocolate chips inside, and some mint flavor.
> 
> BEST. CAKE. EVER.


I came thinking about how that would taste. God damn...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came thinking about how that would taste. God damn...



I came eating it. Every. Single. Bite.

I will take this to my grave.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe it's time to rename this topic to "cakes". :/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I came eating it. Every. Single. Bite.
> 
> I will take this to my grave.


At some point in my life, I have to try this.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Maybe it's time to rename this topic to  "cakes". :/



Should we start murrin' and purrin' again?



Heckler & Koch said:


> At some point in my life, I have to try this.



I'd make it for you. :3c

I imagine it would go fantastic with ice cream.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Should we start murrin' and purrin' again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, too bad we live nowhere near each other. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Should we start murrin' and purrin' again?


I dunno, but I suppose it'd be vaguely related to foxes, at least.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds good, too bad we live nowhere  near each other. :V



Alas. :V



Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno, but I suppose it'd be vaguely related to foxes, at least.



You just want to film our kinky inter-species action for your own profit.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 28, 2010)

*GONG*


----------

